# Can I change my screen name?



## simpleisgood (Oct 20, 2005)

While for me simple is best I realize others don't hold the same opinion.  The name simpleisbest implies that my opinion is superior to those whose opinion is different.  Since I don't feel that my philosophy is in any way superior to anyone else's I would like to change my name to simpleisgood.

Is this possible?


----------



## GB (Oct 20, 2005)

I have made the change for you. Your screen name is now simpleisgood. If you want to change it back to simpleisbest then just let me know as I doubt anyone here would take your name to mean that your opinion is superior


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 20, 2005)

I didn't take it that way.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 20, 2005)

I have made the administrators aware of your request.

Personally - I don't seen anything wrong with your screen name.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 20, 2005)

Sorry Michael! I deleted the wrong advise.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 20, 2005)

No problem TG.


----------



## simpleisgood (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks GB, I feel better about the new name.  

Happy cooking to all!


----------



## GB (Oct 20, 2005)

You are very welcome.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 23, 2005)

Simpleisgood, your post re-sparked a thought that I've had for some time...

I like my user name, but when I picked it I had just started a new website called "ICadvice.com" - and was very excited about it. So hence my enthusiasm about my site spilled over into my user name. I'm as passionate as ever about my site, but not so about my user name. I know that tons of folks here know me by that name (and/or call me "IC"), but for ages I've wanted to change my user name to "Piccolina" (it's Italian for something along the lines of "little one" or little girl, as it is the female form of the word, and is a special pet name that my DH calls me). I'd love to hear your guys thoughts on this??? (A zillion thanks in advance!)


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Oct 23, 2005)

Perhaps you could be known as ICadvisor/Piccolina for a short time until people get used to the new name and then change again to Piccolina.


----------



## GB (Oct 23, 2005)

IC you post here enough that we would all quickly learn your new name if you wanted to change it. I say if you have been thinking about it for that long then go for it


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi GB, thank-you for your thoughts. I believe you are right about people recognizing me (lol, and I'd point out the changes in a post and/or my signature for a time so that people knew it was still me ). I would be so grateful if my user name could be changed to *Piccolina*. Thank-you both GB and purrfectlydevine for your cool and helpful thoughts


----------



## GB (Oct 24, 2005)

Looks like someone beat me to the punch. I love your new name Piccolina


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 24, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Looks like someone beat me to the punch. I love your new name Piccolina


 Thank-you GB! And thank-you to whomever changed my name for me! I honestly feel like I've just been given a gift!


----------

